# تحويل السيارة الى نظام الماء



## ناصر999 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لقد اقترح احد الاخوة في هذا المنتدى وهو قناص غزة كيف نحول السيارة كليا الى نظام الماء
وهو ان نقوم بعمل خلية هيدروجينية مكونة من 80 من الستانلس ستيل هذه الخلية بحاجة الى كهرباء 120 فولت دس واقترح الاخ ان يركب دينمو لا اعرف كم قدرته اخر يقوم بتزويد الخلية بالكهرباء هذه الخلية قادرة على انتاج غاز 2 لتر في 5 ثوانى
السؤال هل هذا الكلام صحيح من ناحية تركيب دينمو اخر قادر على تزويد الخلية بهذا القدر من الكهرباء وان كان لا فما هو الحل برايكم.
وشكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ ناصر ,, ما تتكلم عنه صحيح اخي الكريم وهذا كان مشروع تخرجي في العام 2009 حيث صممنا تلك الخلايا وتم انتاج غاز"الهيدروجين والاكسجين" وقد عمل محرك سعة 1800cc بشكل جيد ولكن المشكلة كانت في الية التحكم في مقدار سحب المحرك لانه الغاز كان يتم احتراقه كلياً"كل ما تم جمعه من التحليل" خلال دفعة واحدة وبالتالي نحتاج الى الية للتحكم ففكرنا بالإشتراك مع قسم اخر من اقسام الهندسة لمساعدتنا في ذلك ولكن لم يوجد هناك وقت وانهينا المشروع الى حد ذلك.
تم تزويد الخلايا بكهربا 12 فولت DC وليس 220AC ويمكن تركيب دينامو يولد جهد مستمر يشحن البطارية خلال عمل الخلايا .


----------



## ناصر999 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*تحويل السيارة الى نظام الماء (2)*

السلام عليكم
لقد اكد الاخ العضو ابو ربحي وهو تحويل السيارة كليا الى الماء ولكن هناك مشكلة وهو استهلاك الغاز دفعة واحدة فلا اعرف ان كان هناك حل لهذه المشكلة ام لا ونرجو من الاخ ان يرينا بطريقة الرسم البسيط هذه العملية متجاوزا المشاكل التي صادفته اثناء التجربة من الالف الى الياء
وخاصة ما يتعلق بتزويد الخلية بالكهرباء
وشكرا:5:


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## ناصر999 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا لم يتم الرد فهذا المشروع والله قد شغل القاصي والداني ونحن المسلمون يجب ان نكون في مقدمة الركب لا في المؤخرة فانا عن نفسي
اريد ان ابدأ المشروع ولكن ينقصنا بعض المعلومات ولا اجد غير هذا المنتدى ما يساعدني على البدء بالمشروع.
الاسئلة هي: هل يكفي اسطوانتين متداخلتين لصنع جهاز تحليل الماء مع اضافة دائرة الرنين وهل نكتفي بهذا الجهاز فقط لتسيير السيارة دون ان نستعمل الوقود العادي وهل تسير السيارة بنفس سرعة الوقود العادي
بماذا نربط دواسة البنزين او السولار حتى نزيد او ننقص من سرعة السيارة هل نربطها بالكهرباء القادمة من الدينمو وهل هناك جهاز يتحكم بكمية الكهرباء حتى نتحكم به ام هل نربطها بكمية الغاز القادم من الجهاز
ان لم تنفع طريقة الاسطوانتين فهل نستعمل طريقة ال 80 لوح من الستانلس ستيل وكيف يمكن تزويدها ب 120 فولت دس نرجو ان نحدد الاجابة وان نراعي الدقة في ذلك.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## moha200838 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ ابو ربحي : أنا مهندس كيميائي أريد منك اعطائي كافة التفاصيل حول الغاز الصادر من الخلية ,, آلية الاحتراق والغازات المنبعثة والظروف (( ضغوط ودرجات الحرارة )) . سأحاول الافادة ,,


----------



## ناصر999 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الى الاخ المهندس الكيميائي مها 200838 ارجو من حضرتكم ان تساعدونا حول موضوع تحويل الغاز الى سائل 
او الى غاز مضغوط واقصد بالغاز هو غاز الهيدروجين وكيفية نقله الى الصهاريج نريد الطريقة الفنية من الالف الى الياءطبعا انتم تعلمون جهاز تحليل الماء الذي ينتج هذا الغاز في الرابط التالي الذي لا اعرف كيف افعله وهو
p/a/u/1/7 nrkqFzjkD4 # 
يتم صنع خلية مكونة من 63 من صفائح الستانلس ستيل السؤال كيف وصل الالواح ببعضها هل وصلها على التوالي مرة موجب ومرة سالب هنا تنتج هذه الخلية 2 لتر في 10 ثواني ولكنه قام بعمل لا ادري ما هو حتى اصبحت الخلية تنتج 2 لتر في 5 ثواني ما قياس هذه الصفائح وهذه تحتاج الى كهرباء 116 فولت دس من اين جاء بهذه القيمة لان الاجهزة التي في السوق تعطي اكثر شيء 30 فولت دس 
وشكرا


----------



## مازن نايف (4 أكتوبر 2011)

ابو ربحي قال:


> الاخ ناصر ,, ما تتكلم عنه صحيح اخي الكريم وهذا كان مشروع تخرجي في العام 2009 حيث صممنا تلك الخلايا وتم انتاج غاز"الهيدروجين والاكسجين" وقد عمل محرك سعة 1800cc بشكل جيد ولكن المشكلة كانت في الية التحكم في مقدار سحب المحرك لانه الغاز كان يتم احتراقه كلياً"كل ما تم جمعه من التحليل" خلال دفعة واحدة وبالتالي نحتاج الى الية للتحكم ففكرنا بالإشتراك مع قسم اخر من اقسام الهندسة لمساعدتنا في ذلك ولكن لم يوجد هناك وقت وانهينا المشروع الى حد ذلك.
> تم تزويد الخلايا بكهربا 12 فولت dc وليس 220ac ويمكن تركيب دينامو يولد جهد مستمر يشحن البطارية خلال عمل الخلايا .


 

الاخ ابو ربحي
يرجى اعطائي المواصفات الفنية لخلية الهيدروجين التي قمت بتصميمها لمحرك 1800 ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## redsky123 (18 فبراير 2012)

thanx


----------

